# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ***..شــــروطك دي،، بلــــــــها،، واشرب مويتها,,!!

## اواب محمد

*ربط الحضري بيه عودته للمريخ ومزاولة نشاطه بثلاثة شروط، اولها تسديد كافة مستحقاته على النادي، وثانيها عدم منعه من السفر لمصر في اجازاته وأخرها اطلاق سراحه بنهاية الموسم الحالي.

ربما نتفق بأن شرطه الأول مقبول نوعا ما فهو حقه وان كانت طريقة المطالبة به غير مقبولة بتاتا..

لكن ما لم افهمه، هو شرطه الغريب، والمتمثل في عدم منعه من السفر في اجازاته..!!

ماذا يعني حضري بيه (باجازاته)..؟!

وهل يقصد الحضري انه سيعود الى مصر مجددا بعد ان يعود للمريخ ومتى ما اراد ذلك والدوري الممتاز تبقى له ما يقارب الستة اسابيع..؟؟!!!

واذا كان يفكر هكذا حقا، فنقول له ابقى بمصر وسنرسل المباريات هناك حتى تقف بين خشبات المرمى الثلاث، اصلو ما فيش غيرك في البلد..!!!

وعن شرطه الغريب والمستفز وهو اطلاق سراحه بنهاية الموسم لاي فريق يرغب في خدماته فذلك لا يستحق النظر فيه اصلا..!!

لان ذلك يعني وفي حالة موافقة المريخ علىه، فانه اي المريخ سيقوم باطلاق سراح الحضري باي مبلغ يتم طرحه من ذلك الفريق الراغب في خدمات الحضري..!!

المريخ لم يستقدم عصام بالمجان حتى يبيعه بثمن بخس، بل خسر فيه مرتين..

في قيمة التعاقد وفي دفع الغرامة..!!

حقيقة ارى ان مجرد مناقشة هذه الشروط الغبية مضيعة للوقت، وان كنت قد ناقشتها (وضيعت وقتي)..، لانها ليست منطقية ومستفزة وليست من حقه ايضا،،

كما ان صاحبها يرى انه يقف موقف القوي، ويتشرط بما يريد،،

سيرجع الحضري ورجلو فوق رقبتو..كما حدث قبلا قبيل مباراة اهلي شندي عندما وجد الردع من رئيس النادي..

فهنالك عقد يربط الطرفين،، والعقد شريعة المتقاعدين..

ولا شروط فوق وبعد العقد..!!!

عزيزي الحضري، لم يتعاقد معك  المريخ من اجل تحقيق احلامك باللعب في الدوري الانجليزي والدوري البيزنطي،، حتى يوافق فور تلقيه ذلك العرض دون ان يلتفت لمصلحته وهي العليا بطبيعة الحال..

واذا كانت طموحاتك كبيرة وترغب حقا في اللعب بالدوري الانجليزي، لماذا وقعت للمريخ عقدا يستمر ثلاثة اعوام..؟؟!!!

انت ملك المريخ حتى انقضاء تلك الفترة،،

ولن يكسر لاعب مثلك او غيرك كبرياء الاحمر،، وموضع الذل والانكسار سيكون لك في النهاية حال ظننت انك تستطيع لي ذراع نادي المريخ..

شروطك دي بلها واشرب مويتها،،

ومدام العقد هو القاضي،،فابشر برجعة رغما عن انفك...!!!

قال شروط قال..!!!!
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*ياحبيب ان فعلا بتضيع وقتك
وذي ما مجلسنا المونافع رضخ للحضري من قبل وجري نحوه حافي القدمين قبيل مباراه شندي فسيرضخ ايضا هذه المره للمدعو الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله سبحان الله قال شروط قال 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*استغرب مثل هذه التصرفات من الحضري الذي من المفترض ان يكون لاعب محترف
يربطه عقد بينه و بين ناديه
و لكن يبدو ان الحضري لا يريد ان يستمر مع المريخ في السنة المقبلة
فاصبح يتمادى و يتامر حتى نعته الوالي بالمتعب
  و لو ما عاوز يستمر الباب يفوت جمل
يتخارج و يريحنا لاننا زهجنا من السيرة دي
هات قرو شنا و ربنا يفتحها عليك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخونا اواب كل سنة وانت بالف خير شكراً على مقالك
الجميل , والحضرى افتراء كثيراً علينا وبينا وبينه الفيفا
ولن نذل لشروطة المذلة 
*

----------


## ابولين

*من امن العقوبة أساء الادب 0 هذا هو الحضري 00 دلل وعومل بتميز قام طلع في الراس 0 لابد ان يوضع في الارض ويداس علية بالعقد الذي يربطة مع النادي 0لاتنازل حتي لو فقدنا كل البطولات 0 كرامة المريخ فوق كل شي 00 وندعوا مجلس الادارة ان يضرب بيد من حديد علي هذا الحضري الذي لم يحترم النادي الذي قدم لة كل شي وفي الاخير هذا الجزاء 00000لا لا لا لا تنازل لابد من العقاب الرادع وبلا هوادة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شرطة ........... وزقاق ضيق

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

من امن العقوبة أساء الادب 0 هذا هو الحضري 00 دلل وعومل بتميز قام طلع في الراس 0 لابد ان يوضع في الارض ويداس علية بالعقد الذي يربطة مع النادي 0لاتنازل حتي لو فقدنا كل البطولات 0 كرامة المريخ فوق كل شي 00 وندعوا مجلس الادارة ان يضرب بيد من حديد علي هذا الحضري الذي لم يحترم النادي الذي قدم لة كل شي وفي الاخير هذا الجزاء 00000لا لا لا لا تنازل لابد من العقاب الرادع وبلا هوادة




:1 (9):


كلام عين العقل و الله 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كان يفكوه للنادي الانجليذي ويريحونا منه
*

----------


## كته

*من كوره شندى
قلنا الكلام ده
ده مصرى بلطجى ليس الا
يااخوانا
وروهو المريخ ده شنو
*

----------


## كته

*والحاجه المزهجانى انا
الناس ديل
بمشو ليهو للقاهره ويحنسو فيهو  لى شنو
عشان كده 
ليهو حق يطلع فى راسنا
*

----------


## jafaros

*الحضري زودها كتير .... 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

من كوره شندى
قلنا الكلام ده
ده مصرى بلطجى ليس الا
يااخوانا
وروهو المريخ ده شنو



زمان قلنا الحضري حيدخل الناس في مشاكل
ودوامة ماليها نهاية

غايتو الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*بعد ضياع فرصة المقاصة طرح موضوع عن ان الحضري --- بقا عاقل ---- وقلتها وسأكررها 
قد قلت سيعود الحضري لتصرفاته الخرقاء في اول بادرة من نادي اخر


وهاهو رابط ردي على الموضوع

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showth...771#post306771
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله يا اواب مقالك ده ريحنى فى حنانى
لكن الخوف كل الخوف من مجلسنا الانبطاحى
والراجل كلامو ده كلام زول مالى ايدو
والله مادايرين ممتاز ولا كاس سودان كان بى مهانه المريخ
ماشلنا الممتاز 8 سنه الحصل شنو؟؟؟
وشلنا كاس السودان مليون مره الحصل شنو
ادبوه وطوعوه حتى ولو رجع كنبوه خلوه يعرف الله حق
ويعرف الزعيم لايقل شأنا عن الاهلى المصرى
فقع مرارتنا وزادوها دم مجلسنا الهمام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للذين يشككون في قدر مجلسنا على معالجة ازمة الحضري اهدي لهم كلام رئيس المجلس شخصيا جمال الوالي
( إن خلافنا مع الحضري ليس مادياً، وأن هذا اللاعب حصل على معاملة متميزة لم ينلها أي لاعب آخر من النادي، وأن ما يردده حالياً غير مقبول ولن يتم تنفيذه حتى ولو كلفنا الأمر خسارة كل بطولات الموسم الحالي ) 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للذين يشككون في قدر مجلسنا على معالجة ازمة الحضري اهدي لهم كلام رئيس المجلس شخصيا جمال الوالي
( إن خلافنا مع الحضري ليس مادياً، وأن هذا اللاعب حصل على معاملة متميزة لم ينلها أي لاعب آخر من النادي، وأن ما يردده حالياً غير مقبول ولن يتم تنفيذه حتى ولو كلفنا الأمر خسارة كل بطولات الموسم الحالي ) 



 





أيوا دا الكلام


الحضرى داير حســــــم



:fgf1::fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*مهازل
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

ياحبيب ان فعلا بتضيع وقتك
وذي ما مجلسنا المونافع رضخ للحضري من قبل وجري نحوه حافي القدمين قبيل مباراه شندي فسيرضخ ايضا هذه المره للمدعو الحضري



يكون بالغ،،

ويستاهل الطرد،،

لكن استبعد..ان يرضخ له المجلس،،
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله سبحان الله قال شروط قال 



 
 هذا زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مافي غير ياسين يحرس عرين المريخ في مباراة النيل مهما كانت النتيجة برضو راضين
لو جا الحضري كنبه بس
*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم 

الحبيب اواب مقالك جميل جداً 

المدعو الحضري بلطجي ومو نافع بتاتاً معانا بعد الان 

المجلس مفروض ينسى موضوع الحضري نهائياً حتي لو فقدنا الدوري 

لاعب يدمن الخلافات .. ويصنع الازمات بإحترافية عالية.. 

الحضري يحكمة عقد عمل مع المريخ فية واجبات وحقوق مثلة مثل بقية اللاعبين ..

لانه لا يتمتع بالاحترافية وجاهل بحقوقة وواجباته 

لذا علي الاعلام المريخي والمجلس والجمهور ان ينسى لاعب اسمه الحضري 

لأن المريخ اكبر من الحضري ومن أمثاله ومن اي لاعب يتعالي علي المريخ 

  مشكور جداً يا اواب ... لك التحيه 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

من امن العقوبة أساء الادب 0 هذا هو الحضري 00 دلل وعومل بتميز قام طلع في الراس 0 لابد ان يوضع في الارض ويداس علية بالعقد الذي يربطة مع النادي 0لاتنازل حتي لو فقدنا كل البطولات 0 كرامة المريخ فوق كل شي 00 وندعوا مجلس الادارة ان يضرب بيد من حديد علي هذا الحضري الذي لم يحترم النادي الذي قدم لة كل شي وفي الاخير هذا الجزاء 00000لا لا لا لا تنازل لابد من العقاب الرادع وبلا هوادة




اه ابو لين ليت كل المريخاب يفهمون ذلك.
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ده واحد متمرد الله يفكنا منه
*

----------


## سانتو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*هوووووي عليكم الله ريحونا من هذا الكذاب الاشر الذي اساء للمريخ كثيرا الا تاخذكم حمية ابو العائلة رحمه الله ولا سلطان مهدي الفكي ولا غضبة حجوج .
*

----------

